# What? There is more than one type of Presbyterian?



## Richard King (Jul 9, 2007)

This has REALLY frustrated me since becoming part of the PCA church here. I say presbyterian and people just interupt and say..."whoa, those guys are way too liberal...how did you get hooked in with them."

http://www.getreligion.org/index.php/2007/07/09/missing-the-other-presbyterians/


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 10, 2007)

Unfortunately, people have good reason to be suspicious of those that call themselves "Presbyterian" as a larger group.

Even my Pastor, who knows I'm from a reformed congregation, recently was teaching on what others say about the Scriptures. Under "Presbyterians", instead of quoting the WCF on the Word of God, he quoted the PCUSA's statement on Scripture. Of course, in comparison, the Southern Baptist statement on it seemed pretty good but it frankly read pretty lame compared to the WCF on the Word of God.

It's funny because one of the ladies at the Church was surprised to find out I was Presbyterian after talking to some Reformed Baptist friends of ours. She didn't think I was liberal but thoughts of _Calvinism_ (and all the surface-level evil connotations) came to her mind.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Unfortunately, people have good reason to be suspicious of those that call themselves "Presbyterian" as a larger group.
> 
> Even my Pastor, who knows I'm from a reformed congregation, recently was teaching on what others say about the Scriptures. Under "Presbyterians", instead of quoting the WCF on the Word of God, he quoted the PCUSA's statement on Scripture. Of course, in comparison, the Southern Baptist statement on it seemed pretty good but it frankly read pretty lame compared to the WCF on the Word of God.
> 
> It's funny because one of the ladies at the Church was surprised to find out I was Presbyterian after talking to some Reformed Baptist friends of ours. She didn't think I was liberal but thoughts of _Calvinism_ (and all the surface-level evil connotations) came to her mind.



It could be very entertaining if God were to allow John Knox to return at a PCUSA General Assembly. He'd clean house for sure...


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jul 10, 2007)

It's even more fun being part of a denomination that is, in fact, sliding downhill into liberalism, and having to say, "I'm CRC, but......", and then list all the things I disagree with. 

On top of that, most people don't even know what "Dutch Reformed" means, so then I say, "It's like Presbyterian", and that, as noted above, doesn't help.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jul 10, 2007)

I still remember telling my parents that I wanted to be Presbyterian, and my mother being worried that I was "going liberal." In hindsight, I find that more than a little funny -- I don't think anyone today would accuse me of "liberal" theology.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 10, 2007)

bookslover said:


> It could be very entertaining if God were to allow John Knox to return at a PCUSA General Assembly. He'd clean house for sure...



I would pay to see that!


----------



## govols (Jul 10, 2007)

bookslover said:


> It could be very entertaining if God were to allow John Knox to return at a PCUSA General Assembly. He'd clean house for sure...



Someone call up Binny Hinn.


----------

